# XM607 Falklands' Most Daring Raid



## observor 69 (16 Mar 2019)

A fascinating  video I stumbled upon. Yes we all know about the Falklands but this is the first time I have seen it in this detail.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBJ99bIhAVk


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Mar 2019)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> A fascinating  video I stumbled upon. Yes we all know about the Falklands but this is the first time I have seen it in this detail.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBJ99bIhAVk



Alot of work for one bomb on target


----------



## RaceAddict (4 Apr 2019)

Wasn't this simply a case of the RAF desperately trying to prove their worth, thus preventing further budget cuts?


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Apr 2019)

RaceAddict said:
			
		

> Wasn't this simply a case of the RAF desperately trying to prove their worth, thus preventing further budget cuts?



Nope. 

At that time everyone was desperately trying to keep up with Margaret Thatcher's desire for revenge against the Argies which, resulting in victory, coincidentally saved her government.


----------

